# Molson's Aural Hematoma



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

oooh poor baby. Healing thoughts and wishes coming Molson's way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, poor Molson! I hope he gets better fast!!! 
Any idea the cause of the recurring infections? Sometimes it's food related.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Poor guy....  

Our Sammy had one of those (balloon ear). Not fun. We had the fluid removed from his ears and had the ears flushed and put him on antibiotics. If the ear refilled with fluid, we were going to go through with that surgery. Never happened, but by gosh we were going into panicked NO STOP mode every time he shook his head. It probably would have been better for our peace of mind to have the surgery done.

For the ear infections - I've never tried it on a full blown infection, but Arcane's mixture works to stop a developing infection in its tracks (the "hot ear" stage). I had to use it once this summer since Jacks has been sleeping in the bathtub during the day even when it's a bit wet from after showers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor guy! I'm glad you got his all fixed up.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Molson's ear problem. I'm glad that he has had the surgery and on his way to a speedy recovery. Hugs from us...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope he gets to feeling better soon. (((Hugs))) big guy.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts. Hope your weather is good, that will help if not too damp.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts Molson's way. I hope he's feeling better soon. Ike had repeated ear infections until I switched foods. Luckily, he never caused a hematoma with all his head shaking.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor baby. Hope it heals up ad he feels better quickly!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope Molson heals up fast! I am glad that he is doing fine after surgery!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Steph. Poor Molson!

Sending our positive thoughts your way.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope he feels better soon.

I had a dog, many years, ago that had this problem. Vet drained it, then laid it over the top of his head (to keep it flat and elevated) and wrapped his head up with a turban. Hilarious. 

Never had any problems since. In my case - dog got an ear infection and scratched his ears so much it ruptured vessels inside it. All within a day.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone! Molson is definitely feeling a bit more like himself and less like a teenaged stoner  (hehe) today, although he sure hates this CoS (Cone of Shame) and refuses to pee with it on... I took it off for 5 seconds outside to see if he would go without it, but he brought up his back leg to start scratching so the cone went right back on!  Guess we'll just have to keep going outside every 30 mins to see if he'll give in. 




hotel4dogs said:


> oh no, poor Molson! I hope he gets better fast!!!
> Any idea the cause of the recurring infections? Sometimes it's food related.


We don't have a definite answer. We have tried eliminating one food source at a time for extended periods of time but nothing seems to jump out at us as better or worse. 



Megora said:


> Poor guy....
> ...
> 
> For the ear infections - I've never tried it on a full blown infection, but Arcane's mixture works to stop a developing infection in its tracks (the "hot ear" stage). I had to use it once this summer since Jacks has been sleeping in the bathtub during the day even when it's a bit wet from after showers.


I did use the Arcane mixture for a little while but it actually made it a bit worse in our case... the oil in each of the ingredients actually attracted more dirt/debris because it would stick to it and bring it further down into the ear canal. What works better for us is non-greasy/non-oily ear formulas.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

esSJay said:


> We don't have a definite answer. We have tried eliminating one food source at a time for extended periods of time but nothing seems to jump out at us as better or worse.


Good luck - I know how much a pain this is since Sammy and Danny were like the ear infection twins.... I was going to jump on the "no corn" schpeel, but remembered that you feed raw. 



> I did use the Arcane mixture for a little while but it actually made it a bit worse in our case... the oil in each of the ingredients actually attracted more dirt/debris because it would stick to it and bring it further down into the ear canal. What works better for us is non-greasy/non-oily ear formulas.


Yeah....it is very greasy. What I did with Jacks was I would put a very tiny bit of the stuff in his ears in the morning and then at night I would use alcohol wipes to clean the ears out. Very similar to what we'd do with ottomax ointment.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor Molson!! Hope he's feeling better and not quite so ashamed of his "cone of shame"...i hate the sad eyes doggies give ya when they're wearing one. It's hard telling them it's for their own good. 

Sending healing thoughts Molson's way!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor buddy!!! I was expecting to see a fully bald ear like Dillon's.. he's lucky they only shaved the patch!  We are still waiting for Dillon's ear fur to grow back all the way.

Hope he has a speedy and uneventful recovery!! Hematomas are no fun


----------

